# Invitation for 60 Points



## NewLands (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys I went through some of the posts in this forum and wanted to ask the guys who talk about Skillselect, when is likely for the guys with 60 points to get an invitation in Skillselect?

We can calculate roughly chances of getting an invitation for those who got 60 points. So help me guess by when I can get invitation. I think by now all 70 and 65 guys must have got the invitation.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

It mostly depends on the quota allocated if still it doesn't get filled, candidates with lesser points gets invited.The best way out is to increase your IELTS score and get more points.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Not al 65ers got invited, also from 15th September some other 70+ EOIs have been submitted. So depends on how many 65 are still in the system, how many 70+ have been submitted since 15th September and also for sure there are other 65 EOIs that come in the system meanwhile. In the end it dependa on the number of imvitation been sent each round. The numbee going up points do go down.


----------



## NewLands (Sep 21, 2012)

Thx for opinion Forces82, but by now from 1st of August, around 1200+ guys must have got invited. and according to the graph published by DIAC those who have points 85, 80, 70, 65 are around 1300+ and there can be few new applicants. DIAC inviting 500 applicants fortnightly. By september 15th it must have sent around 1700+ invitations so its clear on 15th sept those who with 65 points must have got invited and the next round must be for guys with 60. What do you guys think?


----------



## NewLands (Sep 21, 2012)

Thx FiveTD, may I know your opinion, by when will 60ers will get invitations? Its obvious mostly 50 or 100 applicants must have applied after 15th Sept. What do u think FiveTD?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

NewLands said:


> Thx for opinion Forces82, but by now from 1st of August, around 1200+ guys must have got invited. and according to the graph published by DIAC those who have points 85, 80, 70, 65 are around 1300+ and there can be few new applicants. DIAC inviting 500 applicants fortnightly. By september 15th it must have sent around 1700+ invitations so its clear on 15th sept those who with 65 points must have got invited and the next round must be for guys with 60. What do you guys think?


Your logic is correct except one thing: There's bound to be much more 65 EOIs compared to 70,75,80 combined. Even more so for 60 pts.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

If we are talking only about the 190 visa class than the points are not relevant, but in this case you need to secure a state sponsorship.

As far as we know on 15 September the bottom line was drawn at EOIs submitted on 15th of July with 65 points (taken from this forum). So at that time all 70+ were out of the system remaining the rest of 65ers submitted from15th July on and the 70+ EOIS submitted after 15 September. 
For now we need to wait for the next report, this will make the view clearer. This will give us the average 70+ EOIs submitted between rounds. But the most important thing for 60ers is the number of invitations issued for each round. As I previously said as the invitation number goes up the 60ers chances also increase.
I my opinion in 3-4 rounds some 60ers who submitted their EOI in July should receive an invitation, but it's just a wild estimation.


----------



## NewLands (Sep 21, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Your logic is correct except one thing: There's bound to be much more 65 EOIs compared to 70,75,80 combined. Even more so for 60 pts.


According to the August Report, if you count roughly, for 189 VC there have been around 300+ EOIs with 70+ points, so it will be more clear if we get the next report by end of next week. And even diac tells you can at any given time estimate the time you will get the invitation. I think diac means really this wild guessing anyway thx guys, keep us updated.


----------

